# Certain Song = Dog Howling ???



## HoustonDoggies (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey there folks, i'm new on this site but have been reading up, some awesome folks here from all over !

Any who... One of my dogs (Shorty) starts howling when certain songs are played ( volume not much of a factor ). Often songs with guitars and "high pitched " notes , Ex. are Duran Duran Hungry like a Wolf and just about any tune from CCR !

She's (SHorty) a pitbull / hound mix , and never howls for anything else. very odd. Does This happen to anyone else? and at low volume, is any harm done to her? 

My other dog, a black lab mix , is never bothered and just oddly looks at Shorty when she starts singer her solo act


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Yeah my Sizzle (bulldog) barks, crows, and dances to Train's Hey Soul Sister. And just that song, no other song. Whenever it was played on the TV, she would stare at it and wag her butt.


----------



## HoustonDoggies (Oct 19, 2011)

^ Ha ! so u think she's a fan??? Very odd it's only particular songs that trigger the vocals


----------



## Zoopie (Feb 22, 2010)

He does when I start singing. Does this count?


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

HoustonDoggies said:


> ^ Ha ! so u think she's a fan??? Very odd it's only particular songs that trigger the vocals


Yeah I think so, coincidentally her name at the vet's is Sister Sizzle, the tech didn't hear me correctly when we were talking about which dogs we were bringing next visit.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

One of my old dogs would begin howling when I would sing. At first I was insulted but it didn't take long for us to both enjoy belting out tunes together. 

The 2 I have now will howl a big "hello" when I come home from work. It is sort of creepy since you can hear it from out on the street. 2 Dogs bellowing in the house. Oliver sings High and Carsten sings low. It is funny. I have not noticed a certain song to set them off but If I howl, they will eventually get into it as well. Takes some effort though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

No song........just ask!...............click on to listen.  Had this recorded for a while now.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I don't think it will injury her, but not sure if if resonates with something good or not. I imagine she'd do things to get away if she was in pain. My dog barks at the mower, looking like a play behavior, which I sometimes encourage and sometimes don't. If I ignore him, he does what he normally does in the yard when I ignore him. And, if he lies down chewing, he'll let me come fairly close before he gets up. So he's not scared of the mower (but is wary of flying grass - good thing), and doesn't seem overly perturbed by the noise.... So I don't believe Shorty is that perturbed either...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Abbylynn said:


> No song........just ask!...............click on to listen.  Had this recorded for a while now.


Too Cute! That is like a little mini howl. Love it! When mine get into it, they go on and on until I calm them down. It is out of hand.


----------



## Jewelzee94 (Jul 18, 2011)

My dalmatian would howl when the theme song for Spongebob Squarepants came on... And for Opra... She did it every single time it came on (alot as a kid, spongebob, not opra  since it was my brother's favorite show) until she went deaf in her last few months


----------



## MyDogsMyHeart (Oct 5, 2011)

Both of mine howl when an ambulance or firetruck goes by but they ignore songs.


----------



## Firem4nJoe (Oct 10, 2011)

One of my dogs howls at the Ice Cream Truck that comes around with Green Sleeves blasting from the P.A.
_Ding da ding dada ding da-rooooooooooooo_


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

When I was a child, I took piano lessons from a woman with an old lhasa. Whenever a student played a piece in the key of A-minor, the dog would run directly under the piano (where the sound is loudest) and start howling. It was so loud, you could barely concentrate on what you were playing. Of course, he always got a treat for it.


----------



## HoustonDoggies (Oct 19, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> I don't think it will injury her, but not sure if if resonates with something good or not. I imagine she'd do things to get away if she was in pain. My dog barks at the mower, looking like a play behavior, which I sometimes encourage and sometimes don't. If I ignore him, he does what he normally does in the yard when I ignore him. And, if he lies down chewing, he'll let me come fairly close before he gets up. So he's not scared of the mower (but is wary of flying grass - good thing), and doesn't seem overly perturbed by the noise.... So I don't believe Shorty is that perturbed either...


yeah, that's similar behavior to my dog too. Well good to hear, thx for the advice


----------



## HoustonDoggies (Oct 19, 2011)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> When I was a child, I took piano lessons from a woman with an old lhasa. Whenever a student played a piece in the key of A-minor, the dog would run directly under the piano (where the sound is loudest) and start howling. It was so loud, you could barely concentrate on what you were playing. Of course, he always got a treat for it.


haha whaaaaaaaaaaa !?!?! Yeah i think wayyy to many owners don't quite understand the purpose of giving dog treats


----------



## Papa Deuce (Mar 26, 2007)

I used to have a dog - yellow lab - who would HOWL when Achy Breaky Heart came on.... and that was the only song that did it.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Gweeb seems to pay attention to wind instruments in classical orchestral pieces. He seems like really like piccolos, flutes, oboe, etc. It has to be a particular sequence though as not all songs trigger it.


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Kenda howls to the (admittedly annoying) beginning of "Pretty Fly for a White Guy" by The Offspring. Can't say I blame her, but I do try to skip that part when we're in the car. I can even set her off by singing that part without the song playing.

Everyone's a critic.


----------



## melaka (Mar 31, 2010)

My cousin's dog always howls and barks along when we sing Happy Birthday to anyone.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Strauss hates ANY version of Witch Doctor, Sweet Escape by Gwen Stefani, and the Family Guy theme song.


----------

